# New game



## terryl965 (Jul 17, 2006)

In this game you must submit a word that end with the letter of the last word.

Crazy

Terry


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 17, 2006)

prozac?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 17, 2006)

Prozac = cathouse
Terry


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jul 17, 2006)

cathouse=elephant


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 17, 2006)

Elephant = tongue
Terry


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 17, 2006)

Tongue = elongated


----------



## Carol (Jul 17, 2006)

Elongated=Deuterium


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 17, 2006)

Deuterium=Micro


----------



## Shodan (Jul 17, 2006)

Micro= Ostrich


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 17, 2006)

Ostrich = Henan


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2006)

Henan = novel


----------



## Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

novel = lethargic


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> novel = lethargic


 
lethargic = Cathode


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 17, 2006)

Cathode = electronic


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Cathode = electronic


Electronic = Crazed


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 17, 2006)

double​


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 17, 2006)

double = exciting


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 17, 2006)

exciting = gorilla


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 17, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> exciting = gorilla


gorilla = anthropomorphism


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

anthropomorphism = motivation


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 18, 2006)

motivation -> nihilism


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 18, 2006)

JBrainard said:
			
		

> motivation -> nihilism


Nihilism -> Masochism


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 18, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Nihilism -> Masochism


 
Masochism = McDonald's


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 18, 2006)

enpo0324 said:
			
		

> Masochism = McDonald's


 
McDonald's -> symetry


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 18, 2006)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> McDonald's -> symetry


 
symmetry ->  Yellow


----------



## Shodan (Jul 19, 2006)

Yellow= Wild


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 19, 2006)

Wild = Dojo


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 19, 2006)

Dojo = Orange


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 19, 2006)

orange = elegant


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

elegant = tuxedo


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 19, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> elegant = tuxedo



tuxedo=opulent


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 19, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> tuxedo=opulent


Opulent=Truth


----------



## rutherford (Jul 19, 2006)

Truth=Hard


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

hard = dense


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 19, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> hard = dense


 
Dense ->  Ephemeral


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 19, 2006)

Ephemeral = Lazy


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 19, 2006)

lazy = youth​


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 19, 2006)

More and more so!

youth = hell


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> More and more so!
> 
> youth = hell


 
Hell = love


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 19, 2006)

love = entranced


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 20, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> love = entranced



entranced = delusional


----------



## Jesse (Jul 20, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> entranced = delusional


 
delusional = lucid


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 20, 2006)

Jesse said:
			
		

> delusional = lucid


 
Lucid = Delightful


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Jul 20, 2006)

delightful = lucious


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 20, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> delightful = lucious


 
Lucious -> Succulent


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 20, 2006)

Succulent= Triskaidekaphobia.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2006)

Triskaidekaphobia = argon


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 20, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Triskaidekaphobia = argon


 

Argon = Nightmare


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 21, 2006)

nightmare = entrust


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 21, 2006)

entrust = tiger


----------



## Kacey (Jul 21, 2006)

tiger = roar


----------



## Shodan (Jul 21, 2006)

roar= rhinoceros


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 1, 2006)

rhinoceros= shampoo


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2006)

shampoo = ouch


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 1, 2006)

ouch = Heroic


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 1, 2006)

heroic= cadence


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 1, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> heroic= cadence


Cadence -> Erie


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2006)

Erie = eerie


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 1, 2006)

eerie = ecumenical


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2006)

ecumenical = liturgical


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 3, 2006)

liturgical= lathargic


----------

